# Greetings



## ACB (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all, glad to have found this place.

I'm an aspiring novelist, with several pieces in the works, ranging from a sci-fi epic to noir-esque comedy and the occasional poem. Having been a vocalist and performer in a previous incarnation, I'm currently hoping to get some feedback from a knowledgeable crowd as I start this new chapter, so to speak, of taking the writing seriously enough to get pieces finished! 

I'm a pretty avid gamer, with an RPG and D&D-based background (Monkey Island etc. aside, the first time I really engaged with a body of work presented that way was likely Baldur's Gate), and it's always been the capture of the medium that has been the draw. I've been experimenting with some voice acting recently (if this is the place for that), and would love to meet some people who are also into that same depth of character development and nuance, hopefully to learn more about relating characters to each other and their environment!

If all goes well, I'd like to post some excerpts and concepts from the sci-fi trilogy I've been working on part-time for the last couple of years, and hopefully get some constructive feedback. In the meantime of course, I'll be browsing the forums to see where I can contribute!

Thanks for your time,

Alec


----------



## Darkkin (Jul 4, 2015)

Hello from the Poetry Threads,

Folks and water around here are both wonderful so jump in!


----------



## Folcro (Jul 4, 2015)

I find myself in a similar position, being an avid gamer myself; Final Fantasy got me into writing, and Fallout wedged me into my genre.

I'm not sure what you'll find in terms of vocal opportunities, but we're the best thinkers and analysts around, both from the technical and artistic fields. You yourself seem very versatile; I have no doubt those looking for help will find your input invaluable.

Welcome.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 4, 2015)

Hellllloooo.... Alec??? Where are you hiding... well.. Welcome to wonderful WF!!! I don't play those kind of games.. like the ones you mentioned... haaa..ha! Life, for me is a game... sooo... and fun too! Anyway, stop hiding in the intro thread, get out in to the pond and start swimming.... check us out! You will be thrilled, intrigued, and inspired.. probably make some cool friends and write the next best seller... just sayin... OH, I am Jul, and I haunt the fabulous poetry thread.. I am also a mentor and am willing to assist you... so, ... start swimmin'... hope to see you make a BIGGGGGG SPLASSSSSSSH!!!! Peace! Jul


----------



## musichal (Jul 4, 2015)

Alec, welcome to WF!  Once you complete ten valid posts - those in Fun & Games and Procrastination Central don't count - you will become a full member, at which time you will be shown the secret handshake, be able to set a cool avatar and signature, and can start your own threads.  On top of that, forums you don't yet see will appear on your screen, revealing all the marvels of the universe!  Okay, that last bit may have been - I say may - over the top.  Have fun!


----------



## ACB (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks for the warm reception guys, I'll make sure to be as regular as time allows. A quick look shows that I'll feel right at home here


----------



## fallenangel09 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello. I  like  sci fi. I will  read your  story


----------



## editorinchic (Jul 6, 2015)

Newbie here too! Looking into networking and talking to authors


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jul 6, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Alec!

Yes, we have a number of talented contributors to the forum who put up excellent work and critiques. Feel free to check out the forum and dive in where the action is.

Hmm, singer and voice actor you say? Any work that we would recognize? 

If you have any questions or concerns, feel free to talk to any of us Mentors and we'll be sure to help. Best of luck with the sci fi novel, and I hope we can assist in it's development.


----------



## ACB (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks, Guy - Never went far enough with the music to get any vast recogniton (although it would be nice to pick it up again some day), and the voice acting literally began about six months ago, making podcasts for my heavily-pregnant-and-housebound sister, reading other people's stories. I'm in the process of bringing the writing into existence - been world building in notebooks in my time off work for a while now, and the time has come to make it happen, I'm just a bit unsteady and inexperienced in linking up all the strands and making something coherent out of it. Something I could hopefully get some advice on here


----------

